# Billy Graham



## bookslover (Jun 29, 2008)

An excerpt from his famous 1957 crusade in New York. Graham was 39 that year; he'll be 90 this November 7th.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HDqo2p3nPU"]YouTube - Billy Graham[/ame]


----------



## bookslover (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh, well. It didn't work. You never know if it's going to or not. Posted merely for curiosity's sake, anyway...


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 29, 2008)

That was good. Most of it was repeating Scripture (which is fine) with some explanation. You can't go wrong preaching that way. He spoke with passion, clarity, in truth, directly without judgmentalism. And I won't mention the alter call. But besides that, praise God.

I am saddened that he teaches a mamby-pamby inclusivism now in his old age. I want him to repent of that and get exclusive again.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 29, 2008)

I've heard and seen some of his older messages from the 50's up to maybe the early 70's. It is often pretty hard hitting, especially when compared to today's standard of health/wealth or self esteem gospels. The altar call aside, his approach from about the mid 50's onward was objectionable due to his cooperation with liberal protestants and Roman Catholics in putting on his crusades. That's why Lloyd-Jones stood almost alone among British evangelicals in not working with Graham during his British crusades.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 29, 2008)

Probably the subject for another thread, but I recall, with fond recollection, my days as a younger Christian. Two of my brothers and I rented a two-bedroom duplex, and would spend all day fellowshipping with God's people, and in worship, and then come home around 9.00p.m. to listen to "Grace to You" with Dr. ML Jones. Amazing! I love that godly old minister, and am thankful that his works have continued to be published! Does me good to hear that he was an uncompromised man as well.

Cheers,

Adam





Pilgrim said:


> I've heard and seen some of his older messages from the 50's up to maybe the early 70's. It is often pretty hard hitting, especially when compared to today's standard of health/wealth or self esteem gospels. The altar call aside, his approach from about the mid 50's onward was objectionable due to his cooperation with liberal protestants and Roman Catholics in putting on his crusades. That's why Lloyd-Jones stood almost alone among British evangelicals in not working with Graham during his British crusades.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 30, 2008)

blhowes said:


> YouTube - Billy Graham



Thanks, Bob, for getting it to work. You must be the keeper of the secrets...


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 30, 2008)

its actually not bad. A great sermon against the cultural christianity of the 1950s.


----------



## Timothy William (Jun 30, 2008)

Good sermon. He comes across as a little too much of a showman, with exaggerated voice and hand movements, for my taste, though I'm sure others would disagree. A shame that he later became so much of an inclusivist and ecumenical. He set put so deliberately to avoid the mistakes of other famous preachers, such as building a cult following (in either sense), personal or financial impropriety, or losing his passion for evangelising and conversion, and he was largely successful in that, yet he succumbed to the sin of joining with those who preach a false gospel.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 30, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Probably the subject for another thread, but I recall, with fond recollection, my days as a younger Christian. Two of my brothers and I rented a two-bedroom duplex, and would spend all day fellowshipping with God's people, and in worship, and then come home around 9.00p.m. to listen to "Grace to You" with Dr. ML Jones. Amazing! I love that godly old minister, and am thankful that his works have continued to be published! Does me good to hear that he was an uncompromised man as well.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Adam



The MLJ Recording Trust still runs the program, now called "Living Grace" in the UK. It is available on-line at Living Grace (Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones) - Today's Broadcast.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 30, 2008)

Read this book for a good read on Billy Graham.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Evangelicalism-Divided-Record-Crucial-Change/dp/0851517838/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1MQNU7OEOSBF6&colid=3PR74DTK6HMM1"]Evangelicalism Divided: A Record of Crucial Change in the Years 1950 to 2000[/ame]


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot! I'll give a listen today!


Adam




jfschultz said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the subject for another thread, but I recall, with fond recollection, my days as a younger Christian. Two of my brothers and I rented a two-bedroom duplex, and would spend all day fellowshipping with God's people, and in worship, and then come home around 9.00p.m. to listen to "Grace to You" with Dr. ML Jones. Amazing! I love that godly old minister, and am thankful that his works have continued to be published! Does me good to hear that he was an uncompromised man as well.
> ...


----------



## blhowes (Jun 30, 2008)

bookslover said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Billy Graham
> ...


 Looks like our fearless moderator Bawb went in and fixed your initial post! We hire nothing but the best here at the PB!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I blocked copied from your post and pasted it into his and that's what makes me the technical powerhouse that I am (not). You are still the keeper of the secrets Mr. Howes and one class act as well. 



blhowes said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > blhowes said:
> ...


----------



## bookslover (Jul 1, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Thanks Bob, I blocked copied from your post and pasted it into his and that's what makes me the technical powerhouse that I am (not). You are still the keeper of the secrets Mr. Howes and one class act as well.



It appears that Bawb doesn't consider me to be a class act...<sheds copious tears>


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow

All the theology aside (and this was alright) he was an amazing speaker who could captivate you no matter what he says. 

This might sound worldly but WOW you never see that sort of rhetoric these days even among seasoned politicians and business men.


----------



## Bygracealone (Aug 4, 2008)

I just recently picked up D.G. Hart's "Deconstructing Evangelicalism: Conservative Protestantism in the Age of Billy Graham" It was on the bargain books shelf at Baker--paid $10

Should be interesting...


----------



## Ivan (Aug 4, 2008)

Timothy William said:


> He comes across as a little too much of a showman, with exaggerated voice and hand movements, for my taste, though I'm sure others would disagree.



One thing to remember, he was preaching to a large audience. I think that is one of the reasons he preaches as he does.


----------

